# Job offer from internal transfer = automatic permanent residence?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys

3 questions: 

Provided I secure that job offer through an internal transfer within company of my multinational employer, 

1/ Will I be coming under a temporary work permit, or will I directly be granted permanent residence? 

2/ What happens if I lose my job (the one that got me in the country)? I had asked this question already, but it got lost in a string of other questions. 

3/ Will my husband and child be sponsored by it? I seem to remember one (negative) answer in a different string, but I just wanted to double check. That would be terrible.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> ...


1) You will be granted a TWP.

2) If you lose the job tou will need to find another employer with a LMO, I think within 90 days or you will have to leave the country.

3) They will have to apply and can do so on your application. I believe.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks, AY! Seriously, you're a godsend. 

Wow, finding a new job within 3 months. Not much, but better than nothing. 

4 more questions for ya: 

1/ So that's any job? I mean, if I am desperate towards the end of that period, I can always find myself some temp admin work? Or does it have to be within a certain salary bracket and/or permanent position? 

2/ Is it (theoretically) possible that my husband does not need to find a job as a condition to being granted his TWP due to my sponsorship of his permit through my own application? We couldn't survive long on one paycheck, but would he also get kicked out if he didn't find work within 3 months of arrival? And, same question as above: can it be any job? 

3/ How long is a temporary work permit for (if you do not go for a PR)? Is it indefinite until you no longer hold the position that got you in the country? 

4/ After how long can you apply for a PR? Can you apply directly (before arrival)?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

born_expat said:


> Thanks, AY! Seriously, you're a godsend.
> 
> Wow, finding a new job within 3 months. Not much, but better than nothing.
> 
> ...


1) No, not any job. You have to find an employer authorized by the Government to hire you.
2) Your husband should apply for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) which allows him to work anywhere and for whom he wants. No he wouldn't be kicked out after 90 days unless you are as at that juncture he has no reason for being here.
3) A TWP is for 2 years but can be extended virtually indefinitely with employers authorized to hire you.
4) No you cannot apply until you're working under a TWP.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

born_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 3 questions:
> 
> ...


1. As far as I understand it, you will have to apply for your permanent residence when/after you arrive. Having a job or internal transfer in a multi-international does not give you automatic PR.

2. Depends on which immigration route you come over on, skilled worker, PNP etc, there are different rules for each track.

3. When you apply for your PR you have to include your family in your application.

Hope this is of help, no doubt someone else will come along with more info

Good Luck


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

born_expat said:


> Thanks, AY! Seriously, you're a godsend.
> 
> Wow, finding a new job within 3 months. Not much, but better than nothing.
> 
> ...


You need to speak to your employer, and ask advice on which immigration route to use. 
Some job here in Canada, you have to wait 6 months before applying for your PR. 
Check with Immigration website of the province you are moving too, that will give you more information on immigration routes too


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

shazza151 said:


> You need to speak to your employer, and ask advice on which immigration route to use.
> Some job here in Canada, you have to wait 6 months before applying for your PR.
> Check with Immigration website of the province you are moving too, that will give you more information on immigration routes too


Thank you very much, Shazza. I will (provicincial immigration website), good suggestion. 

My employer has, so far, given me HR advice, but I do not know whether they are in a position to give me specific, very technical advice, on immigration questions. So far, I do not yet have answers to all the questions I'd thrown their way.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> 1) No, not any job. You have to find an employer authorized by the Government to hire you.
> 2) Your husband should apply for a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) which allows him to work anywhere and for whom he wants. No he wouldn't be kicked out after 90 days unless you are as at that juncture he has no reason for being here.
> 3) A TWP is for 2 years but can be extended virtually indefinitely with employers authorized to hire you.
> 4) No you cannot apply until you're working under a TWP.


Thank you so much once again. 

Very clear answers, thanks. 

2/ I love the sound of that (open work permit). It means he does not have the added hurdle to surmount (to find a job) of needing a government-approved position. 

3/ Thank you also for that good news (TP being able to be extended indefinitely). That means that the biggest risk is to loose my job with my current employer. I had feared that the TP had a short shelf life, even if your position of employment remained. 



You should consider making yourself an immigration consultant, AY!


----------

